# South Park: What's Kyle Broflovski's personality type?



## Scientia1998 (Oct 6, 2014)

He's my second favorite South Park-character so I'd like to know which type he has. I never found a clear typing for him in the internet. Could you type him and prove your point with examples?


----------



## sremmij (Dec 9, 2015)

Scientia1998 said:


> He's my second favorite South Park-character so I'd like to know which type he has. I never found a clear typing for him in the internet. Could you type him and prove your point with examples?


I would type Kyle as an INFJ. This is what most people type him as, and I find him very relateable. 

I: Kyle is an introvert because he's a somewhat quiet kid that spends most of his time alone, and doesn't seem to fit in.
N: Kyle is intuitive because of his strong views on society, and that he sticks to his beliefs.
F: Kyle is a feeler because he bases most of his decisions on his emotions, strongly reacts to Cartman's comments, and has a strong moral compass.
J: Kyle is a judger because he is organized and isn't spontaneous.


----------

